# Outdoor Kitchen/Bar



## driftdaddy (28/6/15)

Hi All,

Just thought I'd share my recently finished outdoor area. This is my first real attempt at this kind of thing and I'm pretty happy with how it's turned out.

The timber is mostly recycled pallets from the warehouse at my work and the granite benchtops were scored from Gumtree for $50.

First bit of framing:








Bar fridge in & TV added:







Stained:





Undercounter Lighting:






Kegerator finished:





Kegarator Setup:


----------



## SBOB (28/6/15)

thats a pretty impressive pallet conversion


----------



## Kiwimike (29/6/15)

Looks great, but how do you get the kegs in and out of the fridge?


----------



## zarniwoop (29/6/15)

Very nice! How much sanding did the pallets take?


----------



## driftdaddy (29/6/15)

Kiwimike said:


> Looks great, but how do you get the kegs in and out of the fridge?


Fridge is on caster wheels, just spin it to access kegs. It was too deep to have it forward facing.


----------



## Yob (29/6/15)

What did the dog do? Looks like it's been busted shitting in your slippers


----------



## fishingbrad (30/6/15)

Looks great DriftDaddy. I have the same BBQ and love it. A word of advise, you might want to put a sheet of Laminate etc behind the BBQ as you get a lot of fat splatter at the back and this will save trying to clean the painted wall. You'll see the 1" gap between the plates and the hood. anyway happy cooking.


----------



## driftdaddy (30/6/15)

Yob said:


> What did the dog do? Looks like it's been busted shitting in your slippers


She's a sausage dog and gets nervous whenever nearby a bbq.


----------



## driftdaddy (30/6/15)

fishingbrad said:


> Looks great DriftDaddy. I have the same BBQ and love it. A word of advise, you might want to put a sheet of Laminate etc behind the BBQ as you get a lot of fat splatter at the back and this will save trying to clean the painted wall. You'll see the 1" gap between the plates and the hood. anyway happy cooking.


Cheers, will do. Believe it or not, I have a weber q that I do most of the cooking on. That bbq just looks fancy so it stays...


----------

